
Ask HN: What music do you listen to while programming? - reinier_s4g
Maybe throw some spotify playlists here?
======
habith
When I'm churning out code I sometimes listen to WritheM Radio on Grooveshark,
mostly techno/electronic:
[http://grooveshark.com/#!/writhem/broadcast](http://grooveshark.com/#!/writhem/broadcast)

Otherwise, it depends on my mood and if I need white-noise to concentrate on
something. Or loop a song I like non-stop until it fades in the background :)

~~~
reinier_s4g
yeah, techno/electronic is a common choice, right now i'm listening to
Chillout, but it not always work, thanks for your input!

------
allanmacgregor
There you go, a bunch of my favorite tracks to get me in the right state of
mind:

[http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Programming001/95161345](http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Programming001/95161345)

------
DanBC
This is a surprisingly common question. You might find some interesting
suggestions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=music#!/story/forever/prefix/0/mus...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=music#!/story/forever/prefix/0/music%20coding)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6149361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6149361)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907881)

etc.

~~~
reinier_s4g
yeah, i figure haha, thanks! will check it out

------
notduncansmith
I'll probably stick out like a sore thumb in this crowd, but... I have a
Spotify playlist called "Tasteless Rap". A lot of catchy rap songs that are of
very little depth, but pleasant to listen to. I know all the words to pretty
much all of them by now, and it's a fairly high-energy playlist that helps me
get in the zone quickly and keep momentum.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
I do exactly the same thing. As long as the lyrics are completely
mundane/meaningless they don't screw up my internal monologue.

------
KhalPanda
I don't have any Spotify playlists for you, but personally, I always listen to
metal. It puts me in a productive mood and allows me to block out all other
distractions.

Sometimes I listen to Bandit Rock
([http://www.bandit.se](http://www.bandit.se)).

Disclaimer: I also listen to metal most the time when I'm not programming. :-)

------
vijucat
Bvdub - A Moment's Peace :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exr3IAMaLPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exr3IAMaLPM)

is a favourite track of mine. However, it's just for initiating the session
and writing down the TODOs or Goal before starting. I need silence to really
think the rest of the time.

------
logn

        Ace Of Base, Air France, Alanis Morissette, Alors Danse, Alors On Danse, Alphaville, Aphex Twin, Apparat, Araabmuzik, Band of Horses, Baths, Battles, Baxter, Bear In Heaven, Beastie Boys, Benny Benassi, Better Than Ezra, Black Devil Disco Club, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Blind Melon, Boards Of Canada, Bob Marley & The Wailers, Booka Shade, Bush, Candlebox, Caribou, Celly Cel, Chamillionaire, Chromeo, Client, Clubfeet, Cobblestone Jazz, Com Truise, Copy, Counting Crows, Crystal Castles, Cut Copy, Daft Punk, Darkstar, Dave Matthews Band, David Bowie, David Guetta, Deadmau5, Deep Blue Something, Delorean, Depeche Mode, Dev, Dieselboy, Digitalism, DJ Khaled, DJ Screw, Drake, Dr_ Dre, Eat Static, Echotek, Electric Universe, Eliot Lipp, Ellen Allien & Apparat, Ellie Goulding, Eminem, Fatali, Felix Da Housecat, Felix Laband, Ferry Corsten, Fischerspooner, Four Tet, Fractal Glider, Fuck Buttons, Gardens & Villa, Gary Numan, Gemini, Genghis Tron, Gin Blossoms, Glass Candy, Gnarls Barkley, God Is an Astronaut, Gold Panda, Gotye, Grand National, Grateful Dead, Grimes, Guns N' Roses, Health, HEALTH, Hella, Holy Ghost!, Hydra, Imogen Heap, Infected Mushroom, Jack Johnson, Jay-Z, J_Cole, Jeff Samuel, Jewel, John Mayer, Junior Boys, Justice, Kanye West, Katy Perry, Ke$ha, Keith Fullerton Whitman, Keller Williams, Kennedy, Kid Cudi, Kiln, Kraftwerk, Ladytron, Lali Puna, Lana Del Rey, La Roux, LCD Soundsystem, Lightning Bolt, Lil' Wayne, Lily Allen, Lindstrom, Lindstrom & Prins Thomas, Live, Lorn, Luna, Lusine, Lykke Li, M83, Marvin Gaye, Medeski_ Martin & Wood, Memory Tapes, Metric, Metro Area, MGMT, M_I_A_, Michael Jackson, Midwest Product, Mike Watt, Miles Davis, Moby, Modest Mouse, moe_, Moving Units, Mylo, Natalie Merchant, Neon Indian, New Order, Nine Inch Nails, Nirvana, Oasis, Parts and Labor, Passion Pit, Peaking Lights, Pearl Jam, Phantogram, Phil Collins, Phish, Phoenix, Prince, Prometheus, Radiohead, Ratatat, Real Estate, Red Hot Chili Peppers, R_E_M_, Rick Ross, Rihanna, Röyksopp, Rusted Root, Salem, Santigold, Scarface, Shooting Spires, Silver Swans, Skrillex, Sleigh Bells, Small Black, Snoop Doggy Dogg, Solar Fields, Son Of The Electric Ghost, Soundgarden, Steven Wright, Stone Temple Pilots, Sublime, Submarines, Superpitcher, System 7, Teebs, Teengirl Fantasy, Telepathe, Tennis, The Asteroids Galaxy Tour, The Avalanches, The Chromatics, The Cranberries, The Cure, The Dandy Warhols, The Dude Of Life, The Field, The Fitness, The Glitch Mob, The Killers, The Knife, The LK, The Notorious B_I_G_, The Notwist, The Polish Ambassador, The Rapture, The Samples, The Smashing Pumpkins, The Sounds, Ticon, Tiesto, Timbaland, Tim Hecker, TOBACCO, Toro Y Moi, Tycho, Tyga, Ulrich Schnauss, Underworld, Van She, vibrasphere, Vitalic, Washed Out, Weezer, We Love, YACHT, Yelle, Youth Lagoon, Zero 7, Zoot Woman

------
BorisMelnik
I find music to be very distracting, I prefer silence while I work but if I
must have something on in the background it would be television news. For some
reason that is easy for me to drown out and almost hypnotizing.

------
Zergy
I like to listen to this YouTube playlist I created
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1AEDED4BDDADFDD1](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1AEDED4BDDADFDD1).

------
ksherlock
Not exactly music, but sometimes I listen to SleepResearch_Facility which is
ambient/environmental noise (but more interesting than the environmental noise
I get naturally)

------
redmaverick
Samurai Champloo by Nujabes. Pretty sweet.

[http://grooveshark.com/#!/search?q=Samurai+Champloo](http://grooveshark.com/#!/search?q=Samurai+Champloo)

------
anishkothari
SomaFM has some great stations [http://somafm.com/](http://somafm.com/)

------
bnejad
Digitally Imported

www.di.fm

Free stations of curated electronic music. Stations are by genre. Soul house
and Liquid dnb are some of my favorites

~~~
reinier_s4g
nice, will check it out!

------
MaysonL
Bach: Goldberg Variations on loop.

~~~
dllthomas
The Uncle Meat Variations

Or, y'know, whatever comes on Pandora.

------
sunseb
SomaFM : [http://somafm.com/](http://somafm.com/)

------
artsandsci
Brian Eno's Music for Airports always helps me focus and get stuff done.

------
efferifick
NPR all songs considered 24/7 audio stream.

------
RUG3Y
Dead Kennedys, the Melvins, Black Flag, hmm...

------
nastygibbon
Emily Howell.

